# No more crutches!



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

Back at the beginning of April I fell in mud and broke my ankle turning horses out at work. The break ended up being displaced so I needed surgery. I have a long plate and 6 screws in my left ankle.
I just got back from my orthopedic surgeon. THE BREAK IS COMPLETELY HEALED! NO MORE CRUTCHES!! He said I can go back to work but doesn't want me turning horses out for the first two weeks because he doesn't want me to over do it or slip and reinjure myself in all this mud from all the rain we've been getting. After that two weeks I can do what I want. I CAN RIDE AGAIN!! I'm so excited! Theses past few months have been horrible! I've been depressed and just generally in a foul mood from all of this. Now I'm just waiting to hear back from my boss. Hoping she lets me come back now instead of waiting the two weeks!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

